# IZMIR's EXPO 2015 Candidacy



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Knowing the City*



​
*Izmir*

​
The city of İzmir lies on the West Coast of Anatolia and is encircled by rich plains of the Aegean Region. The Aegean Region, which is a unique region in Turkey opening to the sea extensively, ranks second after the Marmara Region in terms of industrialization. Textiles, food and automotive industries being in the lead, machinery and spare parts industries are concentrated in İzmir. The province of İzmir is approximately 12 thousand km2 covering 1.5% of Turkey’s lands (surface area of Turkey is more than800 thousand km2), with a population of 3.4 million. Being a metropolitan city with multicultural aspects, it is the third largest city and the second largest industrialized city in Turkey. As an Asian, European and Mediterranean city, İzmir is at the crossroads where land, air and maritime routes intersect. 

Besides being the most strategic port city of Turkey, İzmir is located at a central location with respect to many touristic places as well. With its “best climate and the most beautiful sky in the world” as said by Herodotus, İzmir has 629 km of coastal line from Dikili at the north to Selçuk at the south. 

With a mythical history of 8,500 years, İzmir proudly hosts a large number of extremely important architectural works and archeological sites. According to the legends, İzmir is the birthplace of Homer. The pearl of Aegean and the princess of the poems of Victor Hugo, İzmir has a long past reaching back to the Early Bronze Age, witnessing the passage of countless civilizations from Hittites to Ionians, Lydians to Persians, Pergamonians to Romans, and Byzantines to Ottomans. 

As being a center of culture, trade and civilization, İzmir presents its services to cultural tourism with its countless historical sites reaching to our days from prehistoric times, works and buildings, museums, typical Mediterranean kitchen, handicrafts, festivals, festivities, and other local cultural specialties, as well as offering its respectful participation in the faith tourism with a large collection of sacred places. 

Frequently rediscovered during centuries, İzmir managed to maintain its cultural, strategic, and economical significance until today, with its five major universities, the largest organized industry zone of Turkey, wide hinterland, great entrepreneur force, unmatched history, beautiful nature, and open
minded, hospitable people.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EXPO2015*IZMIR
Health For All... New Routes to a Better World



*İzmir Expo2015 Site Proposal*

​
The venue for the EXPO 2015 İzmir has been chosen based on a detailed study, which was carried out in February, 2006. Applying a wide range of criteria (access, shape, terrain, environment, appeal, etc.), the İnciraltı area was selected from a group of 8 competing sites. In the early planning stage, a viable EXPO site was not determined solely by ‘hard’, technical factors or criteria, but also by ‘soft’ factors. Therefore, it was mandatory to focus on the site’s characteristics. The chosen site must be attractive by itself and set in an inspiring landscape. It must have a regular layout, to facilitate EXPO use, and must be bordered by attractive and appealing areas. It must also set within an urban context, to reinforce the EXPO’s goal of creating a place of recreation and inspiration for local as well as international guests. The urban context also offers other venues, facilities and recreation options, outside of the EXPO enclosure, and thereby increases the EXPO’s appeal and legacy potential. 

Located close to the city center, the EXPO will provide a great opportunity to bring the Balçova district closer to the waterfront and to provide a spacious green area for the benefit of the local population. Centrally located and embedded in the urban fabric and framed by a striking mountain backdrop, this site can attract the local population to partake repeatedly in the EXPO, thereby enhancing its liveliness and chances for success. These repeat visits by the local population are vital towards achieving the desired
atmosphere and financial viability of the EXPO. The characteristic landmark setting is also crucial toward achieving a special identity and a sense of permanence for the EXPO. 

The total area of 370 hectares was chosen for the Exhibition site and the facilities located off-site. Of this total, 68 hectares are devoted to the site itself (incl. the EXPO Hill) and some 9 hectares to the parking areas for cars and coaches, the designated car park (service vehicles), and the adjacent bus terminal, servicing the south-eastern entrance.

​
*Urban Development & Landscaping Proposal*

The EXPO site is located on the south shore of İzmir Bay in the Balçova district on the western fringe of the urban area. This area is 370 ha. in size, including the parking areas and the spacious Waterfront Park.

To the south, a beautiful vista of coastal mountains is visible behind the adjoining urban area. The site is bordered on the south by the Çeşme Highway and Balçova district, with thriving mixed use and residential areas. Small farms and private property are to the west of the site, which is bordered by a newly planned access road for the EXPO parking areas. On the eastern edge of the site, we find the southern car ferry port, which provides transport services across the İzmir bay.

*Landscape Concept*

​
The site consists of generally flat land that is well drained by a series of north-south watercourses. These features will be integrated into the
landscaping and parceling concepts. With a mean elevation ranging from 0 to 25 m above sea level, the area slopes gently to the north. The landform
poses no major topographical constraints to site development.

With its fantastic bay setting and beautiful mountain backdrop, the site has great potential to become a landmark area for the entire İzmir Bay area and has great potential to develop a strong sense of identity and local pride. 

The urban design approach is to link the EXPO’s theme of “Health” to the site arrangement by choosing an “organic” layout with meandering boulevards and smoothly curved plot areas. The longitudinal shape of the site perfectly supports this formal language. 

The landscaping concept is made up of 5 core elements:
• the existing Waterfront Park
• a new landmark to be erected for the EXPO in the EXPO Hill
• the 12 ha EXPO Lake with a shape corresponding to the existing lagoon
• the pocket parks aligned in regular intervals within the plot clusters
• landscaped pedestrian bridges to link adjoining city quarters to the EXPO site

*The Exhibition Area*

The site is bounded by the enclosing fence shown in the accompanying plan (the inside portion forms the route for the internal bus transport system provided for visitors).

The core area of the EXPO site is 68 hectares, as defined by this boundary fence, and including the Visitors’ Entrances (from the entrance turnstiles)
and the Service Entrances, (from the checkpoint barriers). This includes the new landmark of the EXPO Hill (6.5 ha). The spacious Waterfront Park (82.5 ha) is attached to the site and also incorporated into the EXPO Grounds. Both of these areas are encircled by boundary fences and linked to the core EXPO Venue via a number of pedestrian bridges.

​
Approximately one quarter of the core area (about 52.8 ha) will be occupied by buildings, while the remainder (about 115.1 ha) will make up the public
open spaces. Both of these areas will be accessible to the public and the additional areas will occupy some 8.5 ha. These additional areas will include the zone bordering the perimeter (on-site service road and the protection area along the enclosing fence). Of the open spaces within the core EXPO site, approximately 139 ha will be accessible to visitors and these will include the areas for queues, landscaped areas and the esplanades inside the entrance gates. Water features and other areas (off limits to the public) will
account for a further 29 ha, occupying the rest of the site.

Facilities, required for the Organizers Office Building, the Media Center Facility and VIP and Dignitaries Parking, will be located on the northern edge of the site. These areas will require external access, in addition to internal entry points, from the site. These areas, neighboring the site and extending to the boundary of the plot, will accommodate the following design elements:

• Parking areas for visitors (27,000 cars and 1,750 coaches), with an area of 113.2 ha including the access roads branching off the public road network, the bus and taxi terminals and the esplanades outside each of the visitors’
entrances (each of them approximately 1.0 ha in size ).
• The service parking area, for the use of Participants, Concessionaires and the Organizer (2,900 places and 6.1 ha).
• The complexes incorporated into the port terminals, next to the eastern entrance (existing) and the planned ferryboat terminal (close to the western entrance for passengers crossing the bay), which includes moorings, waiting areas and office space.

​
*Internal Transportation*


Internal Bus Shuttle
Gondola Ropeway
A route for a ropeway system has been proposed, to run in an elevation of 5 to 20 meters and connecting the entrances to the West, South and East. This will be a recreational ride, rather than a means of internal transport. One station in the Waterfront Park will be provided for convenient access to this area. The route is designed to grant pleasant views to the EXPO Plaza, the EXPO Lake and the İzmir Bay.
The anticipated 6-seat gondola system will perform operations with a cycle time of around 20 minutes for the entire 6 km circuit, and it will be capable of handling 2,500 passengers per direction. It is estimated that 5 to 10 million riders may be accommodated easily.​
Parking Shuttle Service
Electric Vehicle Rental

Source: Expo 2015 Izmir Presentation File, www.expoizmir2015.org



------------------------------------------------------------------------

_The Site and Its Merits:_

*Transportation Infrastructures*

As the third largest city in Turkey, İzmir is quite well developed in terms of infrastructure. It is one of the most fortunate provinces in reference to the
transportation network and infrastructure.

*International*

Within the borders of the province, there are 4 airports, 2 civilian and 2 military. The main civilian airport is Adnan Menderes. Recently, this international airport has been enlarged and the renovations have been completed. Operated by a private entity and with a capacity of more than 4 million passengers, Adnan Menderes is a gateway to international air transport. It has multiple daily connections from major Turkish cities, such as İstanbul and Ankara. The second civilian airport is in Selçuk, very close to Ephesus, and it is used by small aircraft.

Although construction is not yet complete, there is another airport at Alaçatı, close to Çeşme. Both of these cities are very popular tourism centers, with a very high accessibility from the Greek Islands. The Çiğli Airport, İzmir’s old civil airport located on the north of the bay, is currently used for military
purposes. It has a great potential as a second international airport for the future and especially EXPO purposes.

*Urban*

​
The railway system contains a new Metro and a commuter “rail link” into the region between Aliağa and Menderes. With the upgrade of this commuter railway to metro standards, this 30 stops - 80 km line will be serving 550 thousands of passengers daily.

The first line of İzmir Metro starts in the northeast at Bornova, runs on an elevated section between Halkapınar and Hilal and then, passes underground through the city center towards Üçyol. Five extensions have been projected and are being planned by the İzmir Metropolitan Municipality. These extensions are:

*Üçyol – Üçkuyular*
o 4.5 km extension to the existing 11.5 km
o The line will serve approximately 160 thousand passengers (currently 90 thousand)

*Ege University – Bornova Center*
o Project phase :nuts: 
o 3.5 km in length with 3 stops 

*Halkapınar – Otogar*
o Project phase
o 4.5 km in length with 4 stops

*Üçkuyular – Narlıdere*
o Project phase
o 5.5 km line with 5 stops
o Line will play an important role in connecting EXPO site to the city

*Üçyol – Buca*
o Project phase
o km line with 7 stops





_Space Area Needs:_

*What is Needed?*

*General Infrastructures for Getting to İzmir*

*National and Regional Road Network*

​
...A final “gap closure” of the ring road, through a bay-crossing tunnel between Bostanlı and Üçkuyular, is currently under investigation. A further upgrading of highways into motorways, between İzmir and İstanbul as well as between İzmir and Ankara, is already projected...

*National Rail Transport*
...Apart from several improvements of existing railway lines, specifically related to connections between the mega-cities, a new double-track line is planned between İzmir and Ankara, suitable for high-speed trains and reducing travel time to 3 hours...

*Air Transport*
...The passenger terminal at Adnan Menderes Airport was recently extended. The airport facilities are designed for 5.0 million domestic and another 4.0 million international passengers per year. Currently, the annual demand lies between 2.1 and 3.5 million passengers. This provides sufficient capacity reserves to handle the expected EXPO demand of some 1.5 million arriving and departing Passengers, without any structural changes.

The Çiğli Airport, İzmir’s old civil airport located on the north of the bay, is currently used for military purposes. It has a great potential as a second international airport for the future and especially EXPO purposes.

*İzmir Metro and Railway System*








İzmir’s municipality made a great effort to establish an efficient, comfortable and fast rail-bound transportation system. This system contains a new metro system and a commuter rail link into the region.

The first line of İzmir Metro was opened in 2000 and it is 11.5 km long, with 0 stops. The line starts in the northeast at Bornova, runs on an elevated section between Halkapınar and Hilal and the further way underground through the city center towards Üçyol. A trip along the entire line takes 6 minutes. A 4.5 km extension work with 5 additional stops is underway (scheduled to be ready in 2008) at the western terminus Üçyol towards Fahrettin Altay.

Further extensions are planned at both ends of the line as well as two branches from Halkapınar and Üçyol into the outer quarters in the East and South-east. The extension towards west scheduled to be completed until 2010 is another 5.5 km with 5 stops whereas the eastern extension scheduled for completion in 2008 consists of 3 additional stops in 3.5 km. The branch at Halkapınar towards Otogar is 4.5 km with 4 stops and the branch at Üçyol towards Buca is km with 7 additional stops, both of these branches are scheduled to be ready until 2011 . The total length of İzmir metro will reach 40 km after these extensions.

The commuter rail system will run on the existing tracks of the national Turkish State Railway (TCDD). The opening is designated for 2008, when two lines will start at the terminus at Alsancak in the northern end of the city center. The southern line has a length of 22 km running to Cumaovası via the Adnan Menderes International Airport. The northern line runs towards Aliağa for 57 km. The upgrade of these lines includes new tracks, electrical power, new signaling and two tunnel sections. The total length of İzmir commuter rail system will reach nearly 80km after these upgrades with a total of 30 stops where 21 will be built until 2008.








In the recent years, İzmir metro operated with its regular 3-coach trains running every 5 minutes during core times (every 5 minutes at night) in each direction. This metro carried more than 80,000 passengers per day. In 2006, 26.3 million passengers were carried. Beyond the peak-hours, the metro system contains capacity reserves of some 50% without any operational changes. Under optimal circumstances, a directional capacity of 45,000 passengers per hour is operational, while a free “EXPO capacity” of approximately 5,500 passengers per hour (per direction) can be expected – enough to cover a 5% share during the peak-hour of the Design Day showing 340,000 visits. 

For EXPO purposes three metro stations will be provided; Fahrettin Altay (serving the Eastern Main entrance), Balçova (serving the Southeast Entrance) and Çağdaş (serving the South Entrance). A fourth metro station “D.E.Ü. Hastanesi” may potentially serve the Southwest and Western Main Entrance, although it is located about one kilometer away.

Source: www.expoizmir2015.org

-------------------------------------------------------------------


*The Event*​
The titles of the Exhibition will be
• İzmir 2015 Universal Exhibition
• İzmir Universal Exhibition
• 2015 Universal Exhibition
• İzmir, Turkey, 2015 Registered Exhibition

The short titles of the Exhibition will be
• EXPO 2015, İzmir
• EXPO İzmir 2015
• EXPO’2015
• İzmir’2015

*Opening-Closing Dates & Hours*

The Exhibition will be open for six months, which is the maximum length permitted by the BIE. The Exhibition will open on *Thursday, April 30, 2015*. It will close on *Saturday, October 31*. It will thus offer 185 days of celebration, encompassing just over 26 weeks.

The Pavilions will be open, for Day EXPO, for a full twelve hours each day, from 10:00 am to 10:00 pm. Night EXPO will run from 8:00 pm until 3:00 am.



*International Reasons to Organize an EXPO in İzmir*

The EXPO 2015 İzmir will be the first EXPO to be organized in the Eastern Mediterranean Region. Although the majority of Turkey’s population is Muslim, its multi-religious, multi-ethnic, multicultural and secular structure presents a unique setting. In a world where conflicts between civilizations and religions are proliferating, the rest of the world will find an unspoiled venue in İzmir. If the world is not healthy at the moment, perhaps a ‘cultural acupuncture’, containing the inherent qualities of İzmir, will be beneficial to the world of the 21st century. 

As a national goal, Turkey is attempting to foster increased levels of understanding between and among different cultures and religions, and we are at the forefront of all such international efforts. Within this context, the importance, of the EXPO 2015 İzmir, is very clear and beyond any doubt. 

As a physical and cultural bridge between Europe and Asia, in the heart of Eurasia, Turkey is a land of attraction for many reasons. Primarily, Turkey is a popular tourism destination and one the most visited countries in the world, receiving over 20 million tourists per year. Turkey’s geographic location, together with an excellent infrastructure, makes Turkey an ideal venue for meetings, congresses, and other similar events, which may be arranged for expressing and evaluating ideas and for demonstrating and comparing skills. 

The potential 16 million visitors are expected to make 39 million visits to İzmir EXPO. This will create major economic opportunities not only for İzmir; but also for the Aegean region and the Northern Mediterranean. Furthermore, these major economic opportunities will extend to the Black Sea Basin and the Caucasus in particular, and for all participants in general. 

Visitors from all over the world, as well as artists, professionals, philosophers and scientists, will be inspired by İzmir and its environs and intrigued to see the past, the present and the future at the same time. The inspiration caused by İzmir is perfectly compatible with the global goals of EXPO. With every intention, and capability, of being an ideal host, İzmir is ready to become a platform upon which all countries will display their expectations, traditions and experiences.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*VIEWS OF THE CITY*

























































































]


----------



## Shenzhen_GAWC (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats really good on Izmir at first i was suprised to see a turkish candidate and then Izmir thats pretty cool seriously but i suppose that there are some real contenders right what other cities are up for it?


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

The only two candidates are Izmir and Milano


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Universiade was wonderfull in Izmir


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

uA_TAGA said:


> Universiade was wonderfull in Izmir


EXPO will be wonderful too


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

meds said:


> EXPO will be wonderful too


yep it will be best organisation


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Izmir is great and has much better expo logo than Milan! Thanks for the presentationkay:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

cernoch said:


> Izmir is great and has much better expo logo than Milan! Thanks for the presentationkay:


Thank you for your nice comment and your attention too


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

cernoch said:


> Izmir is great and has much better expo logo than Milan! Thanks for the presentationkay:


yep i love EXPO2015IZMIR logo kay: :cheers:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Our new EXPO posters:cheers:


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

When will it be decided? Taking on Milano can't be easy I imagine. 

Anyway, may the best candidate win...


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

neorion said:


> When will it be decided? Taking on Milano can't be easy I imagine.
> 
> Anyway, may the best candidate win...


febuary-march 2008


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

neorion said:


> When will it be decided? Taking on Milano can't be easy I imagine.
> 
> Anyway, may the best candidate win...


the decision criteria in this org is pretty different than the olympics here.
it mostly depends on the organization and the support of the government.
Therefore Milano having a more developed infrastructure than Izmir doesn't affect it. 
Conversely, BIE gets pride from the Expos helping create world cities from not much developed ones.
So, being less developed is an advantage here.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ yes that's true...

organization gives a chance to the city for development.
Because expo's purpose is this. Development.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

meow said:


> the decision criteria in this org is pretty different than the olympics here.
> it mostly depends on the organization and the support of the government.
> Therefore Milano having a more developed infrastructure than Izmir doesn't affect it.
> Conversely, BIE gets pride from the Expos helping create world cities from not much developed ones.
> So, being less developed is an advantage here.


 thanks for the reply and good luck to Izmir...:cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ actually Thessaloniki is very suitable for Expo too.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

^^Thessaloniki already bid for the Expo 2008 but Zaragoza won it.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Zaragoza was suitable too.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*EXPO 2015 IZMİR Master Plan, Designed by Albert Speer & Partners*


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Architecture is the company wich has designed Allianz Arena of Munic.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*EXPO2015 IZMIR Healthy Energy Pavilion*


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

great updates hope IZMIR gets it seems like a great candidate city for me when are they gonna announce the host for expo 2015


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

March 31st
it's so exciting!


----------



## Erik91 (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope that mine Milan will win...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Milan is already a wonderful city, you don't need Expo! Izmir's project looks better for now. But we will see what will happen. Chances seem equal for now.


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

We need al least the Expo ('cause i'd prefer the olimpic game, IMO) as well as Izmir needs.

I think Milano could give the event a bigger mediatic and international emphasys.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ It depends on advirtisment and what the city extra adds. Milano is wonderful city and doesn't need so much, but Expo will make a huge Transformation in Izmir, that means more investment oportunity and remarkble opportunities. Huge neighbourhoods will change and new areas will be created by Expo in Izmir. Even Italian firms applied for some consturctions even now. Izmir gives business opportunity for everyone, including Italian companies.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Docklands Redevelopment
























































































Underwater Tunnel for Izmir Gulf









HSR From Istanbul and Ankara










and much more...


----------



## iorco75 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> Docklands Redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry where's Smirne?


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

iorco75 said:


> sorry where's Smirne?


Its not Smirne its Izmir
so if you look for it you'll see it on the left
if you still can't see it go wikipedia


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

*Milan and İzmir take off gloves for last rounds of Expo 2015 
*

This time İzmir and Milan have taken off their gloves, and it is bare knuckles. 

Listen and look at Vittorio Sgarbi, the brilliant and poisoned-tongue “culture czar” of Milan. 

* Here is his punch, speaking in public: İzmir has “bought” some of the recent “new voters” on the black market and when the fight is over next March 31, Turkey will emerge with its first universal Expo for 2015. *

*Il Giorno, the Milan newspaper, this weekend, projected that İzmir commanded 68 secure votes and Milan only 51 out of a total of 140 countries who are signed up at the Bureau of International Expositions (BIE), the selection board.* 

The BIE now has 140 members and each vote follows a political decision by the government of the member countries. *Il Giorno alleges that Turkey courted 15 Islamic nations out of 42 recently joined members and thus now has a slight edge on stylish Milan. *

Over the weekend, about 200 delegates have flown to Milan from Paris in chartered flights for a two-day visit and symposium at the Science and Technology Museum, today and tomorrow. 

Italy will use the same “weapons of mass attraction” as it always has: The three “F”s: Football (Inter Milan which they saw play Sunday), Fiat (to drive delegates around) and Food which is the official theme of the Expo 2015 in Milan: “Feeding the Planet, Energy for life. Working Together for Food safety, food security and Healthy Lifestyles.” Of course, the fourth “F” remains as a reserve: Fashion, where Milan is king. 

The family of Mayor Letizia Moratti owns the football team Inter. So, that is a help to use the team as part of the PR campaign. 

*But Mrs. Moratti now has a problem. First of all, her political party is that of Silvio Berlusconi, Forza Italia and that party is out of power.* 

*Secondly, Moratti does not even have a central government to rely on. Italy's lame duck center left government, which lost a crucial confidence vote Jan. 24, cannot devote its entire energy to campaigning for 2015 Expo.* 

Romano Prodi, and his 103-minister cabinet has been asked by the president of Italy to stay on for the interim while very complex political maneuvering takes place, likely to take the country to an early snap election sometime in the spring. 

Recent opinion polls have given media tycoon Berlusconi a lead between 9 and 15 percentage points to return to power. But the problem is that President Giorgio Napolitano would like to reform the current proportional representation electoral law before the polls take place. So negotiations drag on. 

Nevertheless, Moratti will be joined by acting Foreign Minister Massimo D'Alema, Cultural Minister Francesco Rutelli and Foreign Trade Minister Emma Bonino at most of the events, including a concert at the prestigious La Scala Monday night. 

The Italians also have convinced Jacques Attali, the think-tank guru who gave President Sarkozy 316 ideas to reform France a few weeks ago, to lecture the BIE delegates on the environment of the planet – which happens to be İzmir's theme. Italy is also boasting that it has just now enrolled Brazil as part of its supporters to endorse its final battle for votes. 

*Expo has crucial importance *

Both Milan and İzmir depend vitally on the Expo for projected government investments: Up to 15 billion euros for road construction, new real estate and 100,000 new jobs for whichever city wins the bid. Milan's food-based candidacy includes building a “Citta del Gusto” (Food City) and a new telematic stock market to foster agri business trading, besides new fair grounds. 

*But Turkey may be lucky: If it floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee, it can beat Italy, which has an interim government, an asphyxiating economy and a distracted population, worried about globalization, immigration and taxation in its daily life. *

Even at Milan's Malpensa Airport, the intercontinental hub is being slowly dismantled as near-bankrupt Alitalia waits interminably for a takeover bid from Air France to be completed and the airline sells its airport slots to other airlines to cover the Italian company's losses. 

İzmir will have its last chance to convince the BIE delegates in 10 days time when the Turkish city organizes a similar official visit, another advantage for Turkey's third city. Because the final stop is Paris on March 31 and the vote will take place with fresher memories from the Aegean port city's presentation. 

* For those who follow the competition as a prize fight, here is the current score from Milan's Il Giorno newspaper: Total votes in favor of İzmir: 68, in favor of Milan 51, Undecided 21.* 

The newspaper divided the votes into two camps: Historical members of BIE and newcomers. 

In the first group (historical members) İzmir had 46 votes, Milan 39 , undecided 13. 

Among the 42 newcomers, İzmir received 22 votes, Milan 12 and 8 were undecided. 

This is a game where every single country's vote has the same value, be it Cyprus, Togo, Antigua, Russia or China. 

So from now on, the battle is to woo the small countries. 

*For the moment, Turkey seems to have an advantage.* 

Another eight weeks will tell if it can hang on. 

http://www.turkishdailynews.com.tr/article.php?enewsid=95412


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

*This year's host country supports Izmir for EXPO*

Chairman of the EXPO Saragossa 2008 Organization Committee, Fernandez stated that Izmir and Milan were powerful candidates for 2015 and said: *“I believe that Izmir will draw more attention as regards EXPO’s becoming much more international.”*

Chairman of EXPO Saragossa 2008 Organization Committee, Emilio Fernandez, furnished information about EXPO to the Economy Correspondents’ Association (EMD) at the Turkish Union of Chambers and Commodity Exchanges (TOBB) Conference Hall and replied to the questions.

Recalling that 2008 EXPO would be held in Saragossa, Spain, between June 14 and September 14, Fernandez said: “Turkey will also participate in this organization.” Indicating that EXPO meetings were not expert seminars, academic or diplomatic ones, Fernandez said: “These meetings are open to millions of citizens. Within this framework, the issues to be debated are very important.”

Emphasizing that Izmir and Milan were competing for EXPO 2015, Emilio Fernandez noted that Izmir presented a project on health, while Milan presented a project on food. Pointing out that the media’s interest in EXPO meetings has not been in the long run, Fernandez said: “The media is mostly interested in the crises. EXPO meetings disseminate good news not the bad ones.”

Reiterating that Seville city of Spain hosted EXPO in 1992, Fernandez said: “Thanks to this EXPO, the south region of Spain has developed.” He added: “If Turkey wins EXPO 2015, its image throughout the world will be updated. The region where EXPO will be held will improve and infrastructural investments will be made.”

*“Society in Turkey is interested in EXPO”*

*Replying to the questions of the EMD members about Izmir’s advantages for EXPO 2015, Fernandez said: “I was deeply impressed when I visited Izmir and its region. I believe that EXPO will make a very positive contribution to the promotion of this region. We had the general impression that all the society is interested in EXPO.”*

_EXPO 2015 Izmir_


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

*2nd International Symposium Begins*

222 guests from 107 countries have joined the 2nd International Symposium on "NEW ROUTES FOR HEALTH / WELL BEING FOR ALL" during February 14- 15 in *Izmir we are hosting the highest number of countries in EXPO history*.

*The first day of Symposium - one of the most important turnpoints in Izmir’s candidacy for EXPO 2015- has been succesfull. Former Chancellor of Germany Mr. Gerhard Schröeder made a speech during the opening of 2nd Symposium -which is being realised with the participation of the delegates from International Exhbitions Bureau (BIE)- Mr.Schröeder indicating that he supported Izmir's candidacy, said: “I believe Izmir is a strong and successful candidate for EXPO 2015. Moreover, Izmir's candidacy is to show the world what a self-evident and positive country Turkey is. It will also help the dynamic economic development in Turkey. It will prove the importance of Turkey residing between Europe and Asia.”*


*An Incredible Candidate*

The Symposium is being held also with the participation of Minister of Health Mr. Recep Akdag, Governor of Izmir Mr. Cahit Kirac, Mayor of Izmir Metropolitan Municipality Mr. Aziz Kocaoglu and President of Turkish Republic Mr. Abdullah Gul is giving a dinner for the attendees.

*Ambassador Lafon President of the BIE*

I am very glad with your candidateship.
Mr. Lafon expressed his pleasure with the candidateship of Izmir.
"The first reason of my pleasure is Turkey’s being a developing country with signficant improvements, the other reason is Izmir have choosed a very good theme for EXPO 2015."

There are lots of things to be said but Izmir and Turkey – and also the theme- is a good choice.I am very glad as the President of the BIE. The new EXPO’s will be about water and city.The both themes of Izmir and Milan -the candidates for EXPO 2015- are nominees to resolve global affairs.A really fair challenge is taking place.

*Mr. Loscertales Secretary General of the BIE*

This meeting has carried your city one step forward
The meeting in Izmir took a "full grade" from Mr.Loscertales.
*He said that Izmir has surpassed Milan with the number of participants.In the meantime the stating that "the number of attendees at the Symposium does not mean the number of votes." the General Secretary emphasised that everything is not over yet.*

*Tributes from Mr. Loscertales*

Mr. Loscertales, replied the questions of the press during a coffee break at the Symposium.He told that EXPO’s are hosting more guests in 6 months more than those hosted by Disneyland in 1 year. He also recorded that 10 years ago BIE had 47 members and now they have 141 member states. He stated that "the people of Izmir has covered a long distance with their interest for EXPO and with developing the theme" and added "there is a higher awareness in this Symposium, those who carry this task working harder this time,the Turkish Government is doing well.Today’s Symposium is a result of all these efforts."

The "Health for All" theme of Izmir has been developed very well and the team that has prepared the project is working systematically and successfully he said and made a comparison between Izmir and Milan: the EXPO in Milan will play a role in solving a few tangible problems on the other hand it will cause a bigger change in Izmir. But the basic function of EXPO’s is not transforming cities.It is important that what EXPO will give to the world.

*The Countries will decide*

Stating that Milan have organised a very successfull Symposium in early February Mr.Loscertales attractted attention to the point that different from Izmir, Milan has formed a scientific committee.But the attendance was not so high in Milan.’’This is important for inroducing EXPO to the participating countries.But the number of participants at the Symposium does not mean number of votes.After this point the condition of the countries are important as well as the cities and the themes.The situation of the countries –Turkey and Italy- will be determining after this point.Those countries who will vote look at the future of

"Turkey and Italy, the future of their relations with Turkey and Italy." he said.
"The role of EXPO’s should not be reduced to trade" said Mr.Loscertales and explained the relation between Italy’s theme – feeding the planet- and Turkey’s "health for all" by asking the old question "What was first ; the chicken or the egg?"
Mr. Loscertales concluded his words by stating that an EXPO organised in Izmir will also contribute to Turkey’s integration with the EU.

Pics from the second symposium


----------



## iorco75 (Jan 11, 2008)

meds said:


> *2nd International Symposium Begins*
> 
> 222 guests from 107 countries have joined the 2nd International Symposium on "NEW ROUTES FOR HEALTH / WELL BEING FOR ALL" during February 14- 15 in *Izmir we are hosting the highest number of countries in EXPO history*.
> 
> ...


what's that?
Some local party?
Everyone is having a drink. Need some fuel to stay on? 

But are you sure to have the money to do all the jobs you 're planning?
I think you know that Milan is one of the bisggest city and economies of all the world, how do you you could compete with us?
Sorry but for me there is no way for your little city, apart if you start to buy votes (as probably you did your greek friend).

Have a good game (hopefully losing it)
bye


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

iorco75 said:


> what's that?
> Some local party?
> Everyone is having a drink. Need some fuel to stay on?
> 
> ...


stop trolling
please leave hno:


----------



## iorco75 (Jan 11, 2008)

meds said:


> stop trolling
> please leave hno:


please try to answer.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

iorco75 said:


> please try to answer.


ok then

first its not a local party
its the 2nd symposium in Izmir that hosted the highest number of countries in EXPO history



> But are you sure to have the money to do all the jobs you 're planning?.


Yes i am sure



> I think you know that Milan is one of the bisggest city and economies of all the world, how do you you could compete with us?


having the biggest economy is not a criteria for expo
No one can deny that Milan is more developed than Izmir. However being less developed could be a advantage here. Because a lot of investments'll be done in Izmir. And this has a economical importance for world



> Sorry but for me there is no way for your little city, apart if you start to buy votes (as probably you did your greek friend).


Izmir is not a small city 
Its population is around 3.5 million but i guess you just said that to make fun with it 

And we didn't buy the Greeks. Relations between Greece and Turkey are improving. For example Izmir supported Thessaloniki for its EXPO 2008 bid. Plus expo in Izmir'll be good for Greece too. Becuse expo'll make a economical boom in Aegean Region

Please next time if want to ask something ask them without trolling

see you


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Both Milano and Izmir have the same chances to win the bid.

Milano is stronger in internationality and media-involvement.

Izmir is a growing city in a fast growing country.

It will be a hard (hope positive and loyal) struggle.

This is only my opinion


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

thnk you.. we have last two days...


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Last 2 days !!

so exciting!

Expo Izmir ads on Paris streets


----------



## serdar alt (May 2, 2006)

*Izmır was bigger*

So the last 3 days we are in. It seems ( and I wish) Izmir will win. 
Milano is more developed city in that moment but this comparing could be different in 2015 by the coming investments to Izmir as in History when Ottoman age. 
History knows it that Izmir was the one of the biggest economy in the world in Ottoman Age. So the rankings are not stable, every thinks always change.


----------



## Teriyaki (Mar 4, 2008)

It will be much advertisement for Izmir if we win EXPO.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Last 1 hour

Win or disappointment??? Excitment rises up.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

my heart goes boom boom


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

IZMIR IS THE WINNER

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Teriyaki (Mar 4, 2008)

*I WELCOME YOU ALL TO EXPO 2015 IN IZMIR*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:











:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

*MILAN WON!
*


----------



## RotosonicBoost (Mar 19, 2007)

Humm... u sure?


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

Milan won, it's on all press agencies.


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you guys for have shared this long journey....

Congratulation to Milano, I can't hide my happiness, but Italy worth this award.

Congratulation also to turkish for their efforts.

Milano will host you in 2015 with open arms.


----------



## Lor86MI (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats to Izmir, but I'm happy for my city


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Milano
:applause:
it was a tough competition but Milano won in the end
the voting ended 86 vs 65

The name of the event is Expo 2015 Milano


----------



## KouFa (Feb 22, 2008)

what the f*** happened?


----------



## lena5538 (Mar 20, 2008)

i have been in izmir for one time and it was amazing. really cool beaches they got there.


----------



## bulls_eye (Apr 3, 2008)

Universiade was wonderfull in Izmir ...


----------



## bulls_eye (Apr 3, 2008)

Universiade was wonderfull in Izmir ...


----------



## bulls_eye (Apr 3, 2008)

Universiade was wonderfull in Izmir ...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats anyway to Izmir, a gorgeous city :cheers:


----------

